# Carreer women & very busy mommies



## marmar

Hello,

I know medical students and doctors and women who are just plain on the go with lots of responsibilities have babies, but how did you do it? How have you handled pregnancy. My demanding job has my up at 5AM'ish and in bed between 10 and 12PM. My day does not even allow me to watch a TV show or stop and per say"breathe the roses". 

I am always working and on the run. How did you manage ( or are managing) the chaos of life and pregnancy as I cant slow down too much ( although pregnancy is drawing me a bit to due to tiredness). I am in my first semester and yes concerned that I may loose the baby because I just can stop because I have to work to pay the bills too. Yesterday, was the most challenging day ( anything that could go wrong somewhat did) I came home in tears and exhausted. Thank goodness my DH heard my voice on the phone and was cleaning up around the house to make me feel better. 

I guess in all, how did you all do it with the pace of work ( and the demanding schedule)? I fear of my stress is harmful and I am trying to be hopeful and figure new things out to slow down, but gosh, my work seems to only get worse on demands and I cant seem to get around that.

Sorry for the ramble but any shared experiences may help??? 

Do note: I am a new teaching professional and I hope things through time will taper for when I do have a little one running around. 

Lastly, sorry for the title misspelling. How embarrassing. Again, dd I mention I am beat. :)


Bests,
Marmar


----------



## PJ32

I hear you! Try doing the same with 2 additional children. It does get easier when you hit the 2nd Tri. You need to find a little time for yourself. I go to bed at 9.30 ish, DH brings me a hot drink and I read and relax a little before nodding off, he also gets up with kids and lets me sleep in until 6.30am. :hugs:


----------



## suzimc

Its hard isn't it? I''m a nurse and my husband is a student so I have to go out and work to bring in some pennies! I'm quite lucky in that between my husband and my older kids they do most of the housework. Don't ever feel like you should be doing anything tho when you come home put your feet up and let your husband help you out. We women tend to think that we should be capable of doing it all but sometimes we just have to say no and give in to what our bodies need most just now...rest! Take care xxx


----------



## Jtiki

I sympathize. I work 60+ hours a week in a very demanding job that is normally exhausting to begin with. Pregnancy has made me tired all the time, AND given me insomnia. I told hubbie that he is now responsible for all the cleaning and cooking. I just can't do it all. And we are managing. He's a decent cook and I'm enjoying the new meals, since what he makes is radically different than what I normally cook.


----------



## Sewergrrl

I honestly think your body will tell you when enough is enough and you need to rest. Follow your instincts and rest when you need to...work can wait a few minutes! It's _*just*_ a job compared to your baby. :) 

I worked in a deadline-oriented job prior to having my DD and negoitated a temporary PT schedule for after her birth. Maybe you can do that so you're not overwhelmed right after birth and can ease back into your demanding schedule? By choice I never went back to work at the office (worked form home for a bit) and while it was the best decision for my family, it's not for everyone. Staying at home is the hardest job I've ever had! :haha:


----------



## SabrinaKat

Please don't stress that you will lose the baby because you are working crazy, long hours BUT is it possible to have a half day here and there, or at the very least, take an hour to go out for lunch and relax a little?

I'm a teacher and Mon/Tuesdays are very long days for me; I make sure to get out during my lunch hour to a small cafe/diner around the corner from my school -- I get my coffee there before school and just pop in and sit, relax and have a sandwich and stay there for a good 45 mins to just de-stress....fortunately, my DH is VERY understanding and I was able to cut my hours so that Thursday and Fridays, I work a half day and am about to go have a nap today (switched a Thurs for Weds this week with another teacher....)...

wishing you the best

(18wks tomorrow!)

PS. Have a PhD (ancient history), written several books and am 'supposed' to be getting a book proposal together for another, but my editor is a very kind person, who is happy to wait until the new year, so can properly relax (we're friends as well, he knows about my m/c two years ago, so more than happy not to pressure me at all....


----------



## Cookiedog

It is tough, but it sounds like you have a supportive DH to look after you. 

You need to listen to your body and ask for help when you need to - ha ha, if only I could take my own advice :-D

Good luck with your pregnancy, and I hope your tiredness passes soon...


----------



## Aunt Daisy

I'm in the same situation Marmar. I work long and stressful hours. I can't see how to cut them down without telling my boss I'm pregnant. 

Being the only female in my work place, I also think it's going to be held against me (I do not work with rational men). 

Luckily I'm not feeling sick (touch wood) but I am getting insomnia, which makes long days even harder, especially when I have to double check my work. I'm not sure if it's the lack of sleep, or if there really is some truth to this preggy brain concept?

I just have to get up walk away from my desk when the stress gets too much, I don't want this baby impacted by my stupid stressful job. 

We got a cleaner in when we started TTC, to reduce some stress and avoid chemicals. I feel a bit guilty about not doing it myself, but that gets over ruled by the freedom I feel to have my own time on the weekend, even if I just spend it on the couch. 

It's the small luxuries in life that mean a lot now.


----------

